# The Happiest Obedience Golden Ever



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You're right. Happiest obedience golden ever. : )


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aww what a gorgeous dog...I don't think his tail stopped for the entire time!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a happy dog...Did something happen to him? The second comment under the video says 'shame about the retriever...' I hope not.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I could be totally wrong, but I thought the comment was because the border collie won??? Jeez, I hope so. 
http://www.obedienceuk.com/neilshort.asp

I think I'm going to try and order his book.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wonderful performance.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Reminds me of Bernie Brown's Duster-CH OTCH Meadowpond Dust Commander OBHF OS. I absolutely loved to watch that dog work.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe they meant the retrieve part wasn't flawless? (he almost dropped it)
But I don't know anything about obedience so it's just a guess!!

Great to look at! Wow...fantastic to see!! I am sure they always have a great time together!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I could be totally wrong, but I thought the comment was because the border collie won??? Jeez, I hope so.
> http://www.obedienceuk.com/neilshort.asp
> 
> I think I'm going to try and order his book.


I hope so too. The wording of the comment left me wondering.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jerseygirl said:


> Maybe they meant the retrieve part wasn't flawless? (he almost dropped it)
> But I don't know anything about obedience so it's just a guess!!
> 
> Great to look at! Wow...fantastic to see!! I am sure they always have a great time together!


Yea, it said shame about the retrieve, not retriever. I also think because it was almost dropped.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was TOO COOL, gave me goosebumps. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

nixietink said:


> Yea, it said shame about the retrieve, not retriever. I also think because it was almost dropped.


I'm pretty sure the mouthing and playing with the item isn't marked highly over there. Here it isn't either. When I showed in open we always got a mark or two off because my boy liked to flip his head and roll the dumbell in his teeth with a 'chomp chomp' as he returned. I could have trained it out of him but he had so much fun in the ring it wasn't worth it.

Lana


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> What a happy dog...Did something happen to him? The second comment under the video says 'shame about the retriever...' I hope not.


I believe it was supposed to be, "shame about the retrieve." The dog goofed up the retrieve exercise early on in the video. He should've brought it directly back to the handler, but he stopped and mouthed it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brings a smile to your face to see that tail waaaaaaaaaag.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Love to see that happy tail wagging the whole time


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What glorious focus while obviously having so much fun!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Cherie had another dog in the late 70s and early 80s, a female, maybe it was dazzle, that was a similar showman (woman). I know that Terra, who is a Meadowpond girl owned by Cathy Cox, is a very happy healer. She gets those front legs up so high in a prance as she heels that it is a joy to watch.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> That was TOO COOL, gave me goosebumps. Thanks for sharing.


Jack Rotten Terror is so funny. I love the JR's. They are like the mayors of the whole world!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes - it was shame about the retrieve - Flame mouthed the item and didn't return straight to the handler, stopping on the way back and dropping it, therefore it wouldn't have been a "clean pick up and retrieve". Shame because he looked as if he was really enjoying himself and not on "autopilot"


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

And that is a prime example of why we call our Goldies 'velcro dogs'!

That was a moving 8 minutes of symphony for sure!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for finding this.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Truly remarkable. Sure he must have had some food in his left hand!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was just great! His tail was WAGGING nonstop, happy pup!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Now that was a tail waggin' happy worker. I think, had I had a tail, mine would have wagged too while watching this video. I just loved how he was prancing like a dancing horse as he heeled. I once saw a Golden around here taking a walk with their owner, and that golden was prancing as well... very remarkable. I wish Sophie would prance around too.


----------

